# Timesharing: Is it worth the trouble?



## GLobbins57 (Oct 18, 2021)

I have never purchased a timeshare. It seems like an intentionally complex system of points, date rigidity, and endless fees. I'm considering it, because I believe people are doing it for some reason. There must be a reason. Is it less expensive than VRBO, Expedia, etc.? Are there enough perks to justify the trouble? Why are you going though all of this to vacation for a few weeks a year? There has to be a value proposition. What is it?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2021)

If you buy resale, you can buy nice timeshares for pennies on the dollar, and you can use them for less than the cost of renting.  However, you do have to understand the system, you do have to plan well in advance, and you do have to make reservations in a timely manner - that definitely isn't for everyone.


----------



## kanerf (Oct 18, 2021)

For me it is knowing what I will be getting at the resort rather than trusting the ability to rent something that I will like.  Find a resort that you like with accommodations that work for you and look into purchasing if that is your interest.  Do look into resale first.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Oct 18, 2021)

GLobbins57 said:


> I have never purchased a timeshare. It seems like an intentionally complex system of points, date rigidity, and endless fees. I'm considering it, because I believe people are doing it for some reason. There must be a reason. Is it less expensive than VRBO, Expedia, etc.? Are there enough perks to justify the trouble? Why are you going though all of this to vacation for a few weeks a year? There has to be a value proposition. What is it?



The value proposition is that you can get more for your money than hotel rentals, and a more assured product as compared to VBRO type of lodging.

The negative value proposition is that you have to plan well in advance to get the best deal, and you are COMMITTED to paying for the vacation, whether or not you want it.

It's not for everybody.

Here is an example you can use (real one - mine). I locked in 3 weeks in Feb. 2022 on the Big Island of Hawaii. As an owner, it should cost me somewhere between $1600 and $1700 a week. (No bill yet, so I don't know how much the weeks will cost.) The week bracket (and include) President's Day week. (Plus Hawaii occupancy tax - which you will pay anywhere in Hawaii (unless the VBRO is cheating the Hawaii government.) Figure $5000 for 21 days, or $238 a day. This is high season in Hawaii so compare the same period, not some other time in low season.

What am I getting for the money? 2 bedroom/ 2 bath apartment, 1400 Sq Ft, plus a 650 sq ft lanai, on the top floor (of 3, it's called a penthouse, but 3 floors?) Golf course view. Full kitchen, washer/ dryer, ect.; in the resort zone.

Now look for comparable rentals, (Expedia, VBRO, ect.) at the same time, of the same quality (this is a HGVC (Hilton) property). There's your value proposition.

Now if all you want is a "crash pad" (a simple place to sleep), there is no value. If you have a family, there may be a great value. (saving on food by cooking, whole family fits in place, less to carry over because of washer/dryer, ect.) It's not one size fits all.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 18, 2021)

Timesharing is like playing a complicated version of Monopoly, except with real dollars instead of Monopoly money, & with actual destinations instead of little squares on a game board, & with real people instead of little game tokens. 

We play recreationally, not competitively. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 18, 2021)

@*GLobbins57*
Don't buy. If your schedule is flexible, rent. Maybe from owners here on TUG, or elsewhere. Check it out. The primary disadvantage to owning is that there is very little liquidity. Renting solves that, you have no skin in the game. Timeshares are difficult to unload when the time comes- and it WILL come! After you've rented a few times, and settled on a TS 'family' and are happy with it's quality- they're all a little different, then, you can learn their 'system'. If you only have to figure out ONE system, it doesn't matter what other TS companies have, points, seasons, guest certificates, housekeeping credits, and all the other minutia of the genre.

Happy travels!

Jim


----------



## bnoble (Oct 18, 2021)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> The negative value proposition is that […] you are COMMITTED to paying for the vacation, whether or not you want it.


I think this is on the positive side of the ledger, and I’m probably not the only one. Owning is use-it-or-lose it and that makes taking vacations a priority that I plan around, not something I fit in after everything else. I am not saving money by owning because I take more vacations than I would if left to my own devices.

And I don’t regret a single day or dollar spent.

True it has been work to figure out how to make use of all of this while we weren’t traveling anywhere due to the pandemic. But, again, we made it a priority and so far haven’t had to let anything expire. Part of the way we did that was spending three weeks in oceanfront resorts in Hawaii this summer. There are worse things.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 18, 2021)

All I can honestly state  for over 35 years, my spouse, my son, my daughter in law , my two grandchildren, my deceased parents and other relatives have enjoyed our timeshare experiences.

Timesharing force my spouse, my son and I to take  two (2) to three (3) weeks of vacations yearly .

Now my spouse and I average four (4) to six (6) weeks of timeshare vacations per year.

Do not purchase a timeshare,if you are not going to use it yearly and that is my opinion only.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 18, 2021)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> The value proposition is that you can get more for your money than hotel rentals, and a more assured product as compared to VBRO type of lodging.
> 
> The negative value proposition is that you have to plan well in advance to get the best deal, and you are COMMITTED to paying for the vacation, whether or not you want it.
> 
> ...


Please check what a  hotel in Hawaii this size with these amenities would cost per day and for a seven (7) nights stay? Just check for a Thursdays,  Saturday and Sunday night's costs would be‽?

Suggestion  only, always do a vacation cost analysis that includes travel cost to the destinations, plus return travel back home, food and lodging costs and onsite amenities.

Good luck.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 18, 2021)

GLobbins57 said:


> I have never purchased a timeshare. It seems like an intentionally complex system of points, date rigidity, and endless fees. I'm considering it, because I believe people are doing it for some reason. There must be a reason. Is it less expensive than VRBO, Expedia, etc.? Are there enough perks to justify the trouble? Why are you going though all of this to vacation for a few weeks a year? There has to be a value proposition. What is it?


If you purchase resale you can save anywhere from 95 % to 99% off the developer costs.
Please take your time and read the various threads from this website. IMHO


----------



## GT75 (Oct 18, 2021)

I agree with all of the previous posts (suggest that you reread them several times to ensure you understand what is being said).    You have already been given some great advise.   I now enjoy both the added space (2-3 br) and know quantity.   I can not imagine going back to an hotel room on vacation.    Recently, we rented via VRBO in one of our favorite locations, Cabo.    But to me, it wasn't the same as the TS we really enjoy there in Cabo.    I am now going back to our TS there in Cabo.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 18, 2021)

AwayWeGo said:


> Timesharing is like playing a complicated version of Monopoly, except with real dollars instead of Monopoly money, & with actual destinations instead of little squares on a game board, & with real people instead of little game tokens.
> 
> We play recreationally, not competitively.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


@AwayWeGo 
Based on some of your prior posts / you keep passing GO and paying close to $ 200 ......
......FOR A SEVEN DAY VACATION !!!

I am thinking of some of your VV bonus certificate weeks - awesome stuff for a recreational Monopoly player.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 18, 2021)

Nobody has mentioned that if one has more time available- with the purchase comes a (not free) membership in one or the other major exchanges, There is an ongoing cost of around $100/yr, but there are unlimited 'Last Call' or 'Getaway' vacations of leftover weeks with the exchange companies for move-in in short notice for under $300 for a week! Now, you won't find prime, oceanfront, high season accommodations, but these are great, clean fully equipped units in resort areas for REALLY cheap! And you can rent as many of them as you want to pay for. You can't sub-rent them, but they're a great value.

Jim


----------



## GLobbins57 (Oct 18, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> @*GLobbins57*
> After you've rented a few times, and settled on a TS 'family' and are happy with it's quality- they're all a little different, then, you can learn their 'system'. If you only have to figure out ONE system, it doesn't matter what other TS companies have, points, seasons, guest certificates, housekeeping credits, and all the other minutia of the genre.
> 
> Happy travels!
> ...


Best insight. It seems to be a commitment to the quality of the brand and the expected quality from that brand. Getting hung up in the details of a scheme seems exhausting. Buying into the value of a quality brand makes sense to me.


----------



## GLobbins57 (Oct 18, 2021)

kanerf said:


> For me it is knowing what I will be getting at the resort rather than trusting the ability to rent something that I will like.  Find a resort that you like with accommodations that work for you..


This speaks to me. Focus on the club, the brands I trust.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 18, 2021)

GLobbins57 said:


> I have never purchased a timeshare. It seems like an intentionally complex system of points, date rigidity, and endless fees. I'm considering it, because I believe people are doing it for some reason. There must be a reason. Is it less expensive than VRBO, Expedia, etc.?


If you are not willing to spend the time to learn a particular timeshare points system, then it would likely not be of benefit to you.  I have invested the time over more than 10 years to learn the WorldMark system.

I can get a prime Christmas/New Years holiday week in a spacious 3 bedroom condo during ski season for <$1500 with a free shuttle to/from the ski area base.  No parking hassles.

If I can get the stars to align with a waitlist, I can get five nights during that time in a 3 bedroom condo for $650 (which will be the case this year during the first full week of January, 2022 -- techinically the week after New Years, but less crowds).

10 years into my ownership, I found a "golden nugget"  that I now book every year -- 19 nights during the beginning of November to tour and hike Zion National Park, game in Mesquite, NV and golf in St. George for (currently) $53/night in a full 1 bedroom condo, choice of two outdoor swimming pools and hot tubs under the palm trees.

There are definitely reasons to own a timeshare rather than rent something less for much more money.

Try to find anything like these vacations on VRBO, Expedia, etc.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 18, 2021)

Value proposition?  

My thoughts on "value proposition".  

In April my wife and I spent a delightful week at the Four Seasons Troon in Scottsdale, Az. in a 2 BR unit.  It had a pleasant view of the mountain flora/fauna with terrific privacy.  I used a 1 BR Marriott (half of a "lock-off) that I impute a value/cost of about $1000 for the week.  The "going rate" to rent the timeshare was $1000 a night.  This was a manual exchange.  Perhaps Covid helped.

3 weeks ago I checked into a 2 BR Marriott Waiohai (Kauai) (On-going search) and had used another 1 BR (value/cost of about $1000 for the week).  I think that those units rent for about $4-500 a night.  

In a few months we're staying for a week in Carmel at the Hyatt Highlands Inn (on-going search).  My cost about $1K for the week.  Going rate for that time of year is around $550 a night.  So, that is part of my "value proposition".  I bought all of my timeshares RESALE (oops - - I had to edit) and paid pennies on the dollar.  

But making exchanges is not like booking a hotel room.  It requires some discipline, flexibility, and planning and investment of time to gain proficiency with the timeshare exchange system.  If you have that you can get some great values.  If you are not a planner and willing to invest time to learn, then timeshares are probably not for you, IMHO.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 18, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I bought all of my timeshares retail and paid pennies on the dollar.


hmmm ... that would definitely be a first as I understand the timeshare industry.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 19, 2021)

I am a relatively new timesharer. Bought my first timeshares in 2017. I got hooked after seeing how much space you get and all the amenities that are included in the suites combined with the benefit of staying in a resort with activities, pools, restaurants and great locations often on the beach. I really can’t stay in hotels anymore. My kids are very spoiled and they prefer 3 BR but I tell them most people do not vacation like us and to be happy with a 2 BR. 

I do not like AirBnB because you do not know the quality, you often can‘t cancel very easily and they are usually condos or homes with no amenities or activities. 

The problem with renting timeshares from owners are you can almost never cancel bc many are non-refundable and it’s often hard to get the weeks you want or to get more than one week at a time for the dates you want. I sometimes go places for odd numbers of days, not by the week. For example, I am going to Hawaii for 10 days and to St Thomas for 15 days. In the past, I have done several 8 day trips.

There are cost savings over the market price and sometimes there’s also cost savings over renting from owners. I tend to go to expensive places like Hawaii and the Ritz Carltons in St Thomas and Lake Tahoe. I would pay at least double if I rented from an owner and probably more if I paid cash. In some cases, the cash price is crazy prohibitive for the places I go. 

In terms of upfront costs, many people are correct that you can buy many timeshares for very little so you are basically just paying the maintenance fees. I bought into Marriott Vacation Club resale so it was still expensive but less than half the developer cost. I feel like I have gotten a lot value and have already broken even on the upfront cost. I used to keep a chart of the value I was getting so I could calculate the break even point on the upfront cost. I have since stopped but I know I am getting great value.

I also own Westin Kaanapali North and Four Seasons Aviara. The Four Seasons turned out to be amazing bc I won the lottery my first year owning and we got to go to Four Seasons Costa Rica for about 20% of the retail cost and stayed in a 3 BR with ocean view. You can‘t rent from owners there so you either need to own there yourself (it’s fractionals not timeshares there) or pay retail. It costs from $20,000 to $50,000 a week retail for a 3BR.

I still own some other timeshares besides MVC. I bought them all resale. They are desirable locations and resorts so they are easy to rent for well above the MF. I used to own Disney (7 contracts), Westin Princeville and Hyatt in Key West. I decided I had more timeshares that I could use. I sold them for either slightly more than I paid or close to what I paid. Since I did not own them for long, I was happy to more or less break even when I sold them.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 19, 2021)

CO skier said:


> hmmm ... that would definitely be a first as I understand the timeshare industry.


Good catch !!  I meant RESALE.   I own four Marriotts (2 white/gold and 2 red/platinum) plus a 3 BR, 2 weeks EOY at the Sands of Kahana with the total cost of under $10K including all of the closing costs.  The "retail" cost of these units (if bought from the developer) would have been about $115K).  If I had paid the developer costs, then my timeshares wouldn't have made as much sense or value proposition.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 19, 2021)

To enjoy timeshare you must do some research.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 19, 2021)

CO skier said:


> hmmm ... that would definitely be a first as I understand the timeshare industry.


..bought ..retail ...pennies on the dollar ....

A first for sure - 
Autocorrect - sure gives a better deal than the timeshare salesman


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 19, 2021)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> @AwayWeGo
> Based on some of your prior posts / you keep passing GO and paying close to $ 200 ......
> ......FOR A SEVEN DAY VACATION !!!
> 
> I am thinking of some of your VV bonus certificate weeks - awesome stuff for a recreational Monopoly player.


The game involves brief periods of excitement & anticipation, with prolonged periods of boredom & waiting.  

Right now, it's boredom (nothing going on, no action on the RCI website) while waiting, impatiently, for the advent of _Last Call_ opportunities & the emergence of 7-night availability for 10*,*000 points & below.  For nice January 2022 reservations, those are all weeks away.

Meanwhile, there currently are no _Bonus Week_ offerings shown when I log in on the RCI website -- none at all, that is, not just none for January 2022.  _Bonus Weeks_ were shown virtually nonstop all through the 1st half of the year -- basically, the same offerings as _Last Call_, except $40 apiece cheaper.  So part of the waiting game is wondering when & if _Bonus Weeks_ will show up once again. 

So it goes. 

In the spirit of _Full Disclosure_, I should mention that my outstanding $159 January 2022 1BR Kissimmee FL _Passing Go_ reservation actually costs over $200 when I figure in part of what I paid RCI for basic membership & Platinum status renewal.  (I had to re-up with RCI before I could get the $159 reservation.)  Also, even though no points are involved in that reservation, I should also figure in part of what I pay in maintenance fees for the points timeshare that my RCI membership is based on.  Even so, it works out to less than the rack rate for a week at Motel 6 or Super 8.  

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Oct 19, 2021)

AwayWeGo said:


> The game involves brief periods of excitement & anticipation, with prolonged periods of boredom & waiting.
> 
> Right now, it's boredom (nothing going on, no action on the RCI website) while waiting, impatiently, for the advent of _Last Call_ opportunities & the emergence of 7-night availability for 10*,*000 points & below.  For nice January 2022 reservations, those are all weeks away.
> 
> ...


@AwayWeGo You nailed it! "The game involves brief periods of excitement & anticipation, with prolonged periods of boredom & waiting." #TimeShareAdrenalineJunkie


----------



## KimmieM (Oct 19, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> If you buy resale, you can buy nice timeshares for pennies on the dollar, and you can use them for less than the cost of renting.  However, you do have to understand the system, you do have to plan well in advance, and you do have to make reservations in a timely manner - that definitely isn't for everyone.


@GLobbins57  Last minute rentals can be a bargain if your flexible with travel plans. Most last minute rentals are priced below the the cost of maintenance fees.


----------



## aandmrun (Oct 19, 2021)

I used to explain it to my mother (who passed away in 2016) that a timeshare was like a pre-paid vacation.  You pay for it about a year in advance and then when you go, you just enjoy all the amenities and forget about the bill.  We used to invite her to many of our trips and she really enjoyed having her own bedroom and even her own bathroom plus a patio at times.  Since 1994, we have been timesharing and we know that if it were not for the purchase we made, we would not have had all the wonderful experiences that we have had.  The exchange clubs, even though you pay a fee, are well worth it.  It is like owning your own condo anywhere in the world.  We have shared these experiences with our daughters, grandchildren, and even friends.  As many have told you, it is not for everyone, but if you are a planner and want to take vacations around the world, it is the most economical way to do it.  That is in my opinion.  I say this as we are vacationing in a timeshare in a part of California that we had not visited before.  We just love to explore new areas.  When we were working, it was about 2 weeks a year.  Now that we are retired we timeshare about 5 or 6 weeks a year.  Still loving it!!!


----------



## KimmieM (Oct 19, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> @*GLobbins57*
> Don't buy. If your schedule is flexible, rent. Maybe from owners here on TUG, or elsewhere. Check it out. The primary disadvantage to owning is that there is very little liquidity. Renting solves that, you have no skin in the game. Timeshares are difficult to unload when the time comes- and it WILL come! After you've rented a few times, and settled on a TS 'family' and are happy with it's quality- they're all a little different, then, you can learn their 'system'. If you only have to figure out ONE system, it doesn't matter what other TS companies have, points, seasons, guest certificates, housekeeping credits, and all the other minutia of the genre.
> 
> Happy travels!
> ...


Jim this is some solid advise.Being Flexible is is the key to renting and enjoying timeshares.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 19, 2021)

KimmieM said:


> @GLobbins57  Last minute rentals can be a bargain if your flexible with travel plans. Most last minute rentals are priced below the the cost of maintenance fees.


It always amazes me, when we're staying in a nice timeshare condo for $300 or so, that somebody paid $900+ in maintenance fees for the week we're using.

I just have to hope that whoever sprang for that much in fees got a nice exchange reservation to stay in somebody else's timeshare that was worth at least that much.  

RCI doesn't care -- it didn't cost them anything.  

When check-in time approaches, all RCI wants to do, via _Last Call_ etc., is get something -- anything -- for it, rather than have it go to waste if no one reserves it.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dayooper (Oct 19, 2021)

Interesting discussion. We are relatively new to timesharing (we bought HGVC resale in 2018), but have learned the system pretty easily. This group gives me a leg up on my reservations. I have learned so much on how to get the reservation I want from reading the the threads in the HGVC forum. They have also taught me how to maximize my ownership. Knowing the ins and outs of the points structure can give you more than 7 days vacation for your week (at least in HGVC).

As far as whether to buy or not, that's up to your preferences. My family loves the ownership. We love the large rooms (my wife and I even stayed in a 1 bedroom suite in Chicago this past summer as we really didn't like the idea of staying in a studio). We make it a point to cook at least half the days in a normal room. It saves us money. Having the bedrooms makes it so much easier to travel. I can't imagine staying in a hotel room for several days now.

Here's the biggest reason for our ownership; it forces us to take a vacation. We are given a time when we have to make our reservations (9 months for HGVC) and we make it. Before our ownership, we would struggle with when to make the reservations and be too late for where we wanted to go. We just wouldn't take vacations! Since we had our first child, we have taken a grand total of maybe 10 family trips (my oldest is 22 now). Many were just a couple nights at an indoor water park or something like that. I think we have taken 2 or 3 week long trips. Now, we all sit around and plan where we want to go and get our reservations. It builds excitement and anticipation for our trips. We have the date set and our families know that those dates are booked in stone. They work around our plans. If we rented, we would still do the same wait and forget. With ownership, it gives us a set date to make our reservations.

We also like to know what our accommodations will be like. I'm not trying to sound like an HGVC commercial, but we truly love the fact that we know what we will be getting when we show up. If we rented AirBnB or VRBO, it's always a crap shoot on what we will find when we show up. Not what we want. Now, my guess is the other higher level systems like Marriott, Hyatt and Vistana (along with some of the international systems) give the same consistency, but I know that that HGVC does. We haven't been disappointed once when we check in.

Yes, we could rent from other owners, but I’m not sure we could rent 2 2 bedroom condos on the beach for 9 days in June for under $3000. At least not condos like Ocean Oak. I understand we paid to get into the system, but it was pennies compared to what the developer costs would be. If we rented, we would just be right back where we started from, letting all of those vacations go by.  As @aandmrun says above, we prepay for the accommodations and use the funds later to do the activities we want on our vacations. 

My oldest is just amazed at where we stay. She just loves the accommodations and actually wishes we would have bought when she was younger!


----------



## RunCat (Oct 19, 2021)

Been an owner for over 20 years.  Missed using it only once due to a variety of issues.  But have dutifully gone on vacation with family and others for years. Honestly, no regrets.


----------



## RunCat (Oct 21, 2021)

dayooper said:


> My oldest is just amazed at where we stay. She just loves the accommodations and actually wishes we would have bought when she was younger!



yep. We bought when my oldest was 4yo. My daughters have been spoiled through our stays, at both Welk and Vistana resorts, for over 20 years.


----------



## pauljeffrey10 (Oct 23, 2021)

If you've ever put a family with kids and teenagers into 2 adjoining hotel rooms vs a 2 BR timeshare condo you will immediately know the advantage of timeshare. 
In addition, our family, and extended family, and friends all  ski every winter at our Smugglers Notch timeshare. It is our second home with no hassle.  Great accomodation.  Great memories. The kids and grandkids all loving going back every year. We see the same friends and resort staff every year.  To do that via rental would be prohibitively expensive.
Oh, and did I mention that the purchase of that original timeshare included ski lift tickets for that week at that resort for 20 years!
?!


----------



## Cropman (Oct 23, 2021)

What is the value proposition?  It really depends.  Both sides of this argument are right.  Do you want to go to the same place every year at the same time?  (We own deeded weeks, 4 and 5, at Hyatt Sunset Harbor in Key West.  I haven't been able to find a week 6 there in over 10 years.)  Can you find these weeks to rent?  Possibly.  Are you going to pay more for a rental than owning?  Absolutely.  That's if you can find it.  Also you can rent it out for more than the maintenance fees and go somewhere else.

Do you like Disney?  They have a program called DVC that is more complex, but if you like staying at a certain resort, and especially at certain times of year, it really helps to own there. Also, it is one of the few timeshare companies where the value of the timeshare has gone up.  I'm sure there are other examples.

The flip side of this is renting.  If you don't want/can't travel every year, renting is a great way to go.  If you never want to go back to the same place twice, don't buy a fixed week.  Every situation is different.  What you and your family want in a car or house is probably going to be different than what my family wants and needs.  Same thing with timeshares, they aren't for everyone.  However, they do work well for a lot of people.

Bottom line is this, the value proposition is what you make of it.  Can it save you money?  Depends.  Can it make you money.  Depends.  Can you rent something cheaper?  Depends.  Can you go when and where you want, when you want?  Depends.  Our timeshares have also forced us to get together.  If you don't lose it you lose it type of thing.  I won't speak for anyone else but the time I get to spend with my wife, my family, away from everyone's jobs, and just being with them, is my value proposition. Our timeshares allow us to do that.


----------



## theo (Oct 23, 2021)

GLobbins57 said:


> It seems to be a commitment to the quality of the brand and the expected quality from that brand. Getting hung up in the details of a scheme seems exhausting. Buying into the value of a quality brand makes sense to me.



I will merely point out that you need not get tunnel vision on the notion of  timeshare "brand".  There are also many independent (i.e., no "chain" / "brand" affiliation) timeshares. That is exactly and only what we have owned, used and consistently enjoyed for several decades now. We don't need (or want the much higher costs of) a "5 star quality chain". Our priorities are prime locations and prime seasons, but our needs are otherwise quite modest. Everyone is different; to each their own.

That said, a downside to ownership at a "independent" timeshare property is that you have less flexibility to utilize *other* properties (compared to owning within a "chain"), *unless* you play the (time consuming and often frustrating) dice roll "exchange game" with exchange companies RCI or II (or both, depending on the exchange company affiliation(s) of the particular resort). However, buying in to any independent timeshare *only* to "exchange" is a fool's errand destined for continual disappointment (IMHO).

Just some additional personal opinion and food for thought, fwiw...


----------



## NHpauls (Oct 23, 2021)

Ok, I’ll add my 2 cents.  The advice already given is very good.  I love going on vacations to a new place and do new adventures.  I also love “repeat” vacations: I know the place, the exact unit, I know exactly what to expect.  We bought timeshares in places we love to go to every year and units where we feel very relaxed.  Then we throw in a couple  “adventure” vacations a year and we are all set!  Now, timeshare vs. hotel/airbnb.   I LOVE timeshares ; almost all look like their pictures and, since I read reviews, I have a good idea of what to expect.  Renting un-known is not for me.  Renting from known brands is too expensive for us to get a comparable suite of rooms.  I love having a bedroom separate from the living room.  I love having couches & big comfy chairs.  Most hotel rooms don’t have that.  And then to have a kitchen is perfect. To me it’s more relaxing than a hotel room or renting a house from individuals rather than an established company.  Out of 20 years of timesharing we have been in only one timeshare we didn’t like & we left early.  That’s a very good record!  Also, I love the option to cook or not to cook.  I love that I can bring left-overs from a restaurant home.  One more thought:  because we own, we go.  I am positive that we would never have gone on so many vacations if we didn’t own or do exchanges and last-min “sales” …. And everyone one of them has been a memory and adventure.  It has definitely been worth it for us!


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Oct 23, 2021)

pauljeffrey10 said:


> If you've ever put a family with kids and teenagers into 2 adjoining hotel rooms vs a 2 BR timeshare condo you will immediately know the advantage of timeshare.
> In addition, our family, and extended family, and friends all  ski every winter at our Smugglers Notch timeshare. It is our second home with no hassle.  Great accomodation.  Great memories. The kids and grandkids all loving going back every year. We see the same friends and resort staff every year.  To do that via rental would be prohibitively expensive.
> Oh, and did I mention that the purchase of that original timeshare included ski lift tickets for that week at that resort for 20 years!
> ?!


@pauljeffrey10 SPOT ON comparison with the adjoining hotel rooms!  We celebrated my birthday last year at our nearby timeshare and had adjoining 2BR units with 4 bathrooms and 2 full kitchens for 12 of us including 2 very rambunctious grandkids...worked out PERFECTLY! So much space and the property also had excellent ameneties.  My sons-in-laws now both want to look into timeshare ownership they were so impressed.


----------



## chaparrusa (Oct 23, 2021)

IN TODAY'S MARKET A TIMESHARE IS JUST A BURDEN , AN INCONVENIENCE ,WASTE OF TIME .  VERY FEW ONES ARE SOMEHOW WORTH IT . AND STILL


----------



## jimdpaulk (Oct 23, 2021)

At one time we owned 5 timeshares for many years, and besides the value benefits mentioned here, there are other benefits as well. We sold all of our timeshares so that our heirs would not have to deal with them when age and health issues caught up with us.
With our timeshares, we traveled to places that we would never have gone without them like Costa Rica and the Cayman Islands to mention a couple. Then the big one, we not only took our kids but grandkids along on vacations that we would never had done without owning timeshares. We took friends and neighbors with us which we would never have done without them. If I ur grandkids had to go somewhere, the first thing that they did was to come over to our house and research timeshare availability. They loved timesharing. Two took their honeymoons to timeshares.
Whenever we said that we were going anywhere, they would say immediately, we want to go too. Think, would you want to go on a vacation with your grandparents? They loved Hawaii and Mexico, but Daytona Beach was great too.

These were rewards that we would never have enjoyed without owning timeshares. We could afford them, but that’s important, make sure that you can. Then begin Strengthening Relationships, big benefit. Jim


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 23, 2021)

When we married 48.5 years ago, I told Rick that my dream would be to travel.  I also wanted to build a cabin in the mountains to stay there often.  

We bought the land 90 minutes from home in South Park (on Vulture Ln), it sits vacant and gets used by the kids for camping trips.  I pay the property taxes and wonder why in the world we bought the land, but my dad always said that buying land was a great investment.  Maybe, but I have no desire to have a cabin at this point in our lives.  We would never be able to build what we would want, anyway, it would require a contractor.  And then you are stuck in that one spot all of the time.  It is not practical for us.  

Rick retired six years ago, and we have added more ownership and traveled more this year than last, last year more than the previous year.  We love to vacation.  We will spend 22 weeks in timeshare this year.  How much would that cost for a hotel room?  I wouldn't even plan 22 weeks in a hotel room.  We would be missing out on a lot of trips.  

We like having the kitchen.  We never eat breakfast out.  Rick used to work at Village Inn Pancake House and cooks a great breakfast.  We love sitting on the balcony in the mornings, wherever we are staying, unless it's too hot to enjoy the morning.  We also eat other meals in a lot, saving money on food, except in Orlando, where we usually go out every day somewhere.  But we have snacks and other foods for an additional meal later in the day.  

When we go for the day, we pack a cooler with healthy snacks and Rick's diet Mountain Dew, cold from the refrigerator.  

I like coming back at the end of the day after going to the Disney parks to relax in the living room, too.  I like washing clothes in the unit and not having to find a laundry area.  Some timeshares still lack that feature, but I try to find places that have the washer/dryer.  

Our lives are happier and more complete with our kids on vacation with us, as much as we can talk them into it.  We leave tomorrow for a Disney trip with two of our three kids and our grandkids.  10 of us!  It will be a first trip for our 7-year-old granddaughter and our 2.5-year-old grandson.  They are so excited.  The older cousins will have a blast with the little ones.  The older two are 15 and 12.  Our son and his wife and our granddaughter (4) are awaiting the birth of their twins in two months, so they couldn't go this time.  Very exciting!


----------



## Bearster (Oct 23, 2021)

I agree with jimdpaulk.  Timesharing, done well (not at an expert level, just well) will usually lock you into a healthy lifestyle of taking time for rest and relaxation with family and friends -- and just yourself at times.  I have relationships that have endured (and a body that has endured) because of timeshare and other memberships that I have accumulated and kept.  The key is absolutely to search for the best resale purchases and to be sure about what you like:  luxury or just upscale property and amenities, exotic locations or just something peaceful a drive away, urban or rural setting.  Many of the costs or timesharing are variable (eating out or eating in the timeshare; flying first class cross-country or exchanging to a resort close to home).  I feel grateful to have found this option as a consumer and believe that it has helped me in life.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 23, 2021)

chaparrusa said:


> IN TODAY'S MARKET A TIMESHARE IS JUST A BURDEN , AN INCONVENIENCE ,WASTE OF TIME .  VERY FEW ONES ARE SOMEHOW WORTH IT . AND STILL


Yeh. But we’re wasting our time inconveniently in a luxury condo at Motel 6 & Super 8 rates.  

— Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jimdpaulk (Oct 23, 2021)

I’d just like to add one thought. When we went with friends to their cabin in the mountains, they always, and I mean, always had a list of things that they had to do. In the winter they had to make an extra trip to winterize it - then they had to sweat out the wildfires. We thought, we go to timeshares and only have to unpack. Big difference.

After being invited by friends to enjoy going to their timeshare at Cancun, we decided that timeshares had great possibilities and began our research which concluded with our buying Marriott at Desert Springs. Don’t just look at the negatives, there are big positives as well. Having TUG and lots of great members who share their experiences is a big plus too. Jim


----------



## noreenkate (Oct 23, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> When we married 48.5 years ago, I told Rick that my dream would be to travel.  I also wanted to build a cabin in the mountains to stay there often.
> 
> We bought the land 90 minutes from home in South Park (on Vulture Ln), it sits vacant and gets used by the kids for camping trips.  I pay the property taxes and wonder why in the world we bought the land, but my dad always said that buying land was a great investment.  Maybe, but I have no desire to have a cabin at this point in our lives.  We would never be able to build what we would want, anyway, it would require a contractor.  And then you are stuck in that one spot all of the time.  It is not practical for us.
> 
> ...



i wanna travel with you guys - between pancake breakfasts and diet Mountain Dew - sounds like my perfect vacation


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 23, 2021)

jimdpaulk said:


> At one time we owned 5 timeshares for many years, and besides the value benefits mentioned here, there are other benefits as well. We sold all of our timeshares so that our heirs would not have to deal with them when age and health issues caught up with us.



Did the same thing with a twist.  While I was married and had a wife and 3 kids we owned and made good use of our 4 Marriott Weeks.  A few years after the kids and wife (divorce) were gone I went in a different direction and bought 6 Fixed Weeks at 6 different HOA Controlled Resorts in 6 different cities I wanted to visit every year.  Total cost for the 6 was between $6,000 and $8,000.  These were all one bedroom units.  Nothing fancy but more than adequate and location wise right where I wanted to be.  After about 10 years of use I pretty much gave up travel and divested them all.   The reason I spin this tale is to point out that TimeSharing can be a lot like shopping.  There is a time and place for Neiman Marcus and a time and place for Dollar General.  They can both be made to work...

George


----------



## mchct (Oct 23, 2021)

Agree with what all the experts posted about owning a timeshare!  With a timeshare it is great to know what you're getting, having the kitchen, laundry, and the extra space vs a hotel room.  It's nice not having to go out for every meal or having to get up before they close breakfast or just grabbing some ice cream from the freezer and sitting on the patio and enjoying the view!  Plus the extra living space in the timeshare villa makes it more comfortable. 

We only own one traditional week (I'm always amazed at the TUG multi week/point owners and how they cleverly maximize and can use/rent/trade/sell!) but that is what works for us and we've been very happy with it.  

We had only been doing the Hawaii, Palm Springs "preview" packages in the late 1990/early 2000's, as those were pretty inexpensive back then for a 3-7 night stay in a one bedroom villa, free rental car, Marriott points and usually a family certificate for some type of dining, activity or cruise for $299-699.  If we could have continued to regularly get those offers, we'd continue doing those!  But the offers weren't coming in as much, the kids were getting older so one bedroom was getting more difficult.  In 2006 our neighbor (they owned several Marriott weeks) wasn't able to use one and offered it to us, so we decided to try someplace different and picked Phuket.  

So we attended their preview and ultimately decided to buy a week.  We bought it direct from Marriott, so not resale but we researched and knew what we were buying and didn't need to finance it and just paid off the credit card in full when we got home.  We knew that it wasn't a financial savings - never believe the amazing finance numbers the timeshare sales people try to dazzle you with!  Marriott threw in enough incentives (several bonus weeks at other Marriott vacation clubs, plat status, more points, etc.)  so we were fine with purchasing it.  And MPU has high trading power, as we've always been able to trade it on Interval for other Marriott's in Hawaii with late (1-3 months) exchange requests for high demand spring vacation weeks.  Only one time we traded it for a non brand and we were not happy, so we now we stay within the name brands (maybe because husband has some elite status in these other brands as well?) of Hyatt, Hilton, Westin, etc. but everyone has different experiences and stays and maybe we're too picky!

Our 15 years of timeshare week helped us to take yearly family vacation time, which we weren't doing regularly before and the kids were already in elementary school and they were getting older.   This timeshare week was always a "quality of life" purchase, never a financial or money maker.  Our timeshare week combined with husband's lifetime elite status for Marriott/SPG, allowed our family and friends to travel to many great places, stay in great accommodations, and make great memories!  And our kids are now young adults and appreciate travelling!

We still continue to attend the presentation previews or "Owner Updates" as they now call them because husband does like to collect Marriott points.  But we always say no to buying, no matter how fabulous their math and finance calculations say we'd save so much on our vacations if we'd just buy $20,000+ of their overpriced points or their threats of not being able to trade into Hawaii with Interval unless we owned Marriott points!  At our last presentation at MKO, they gave up early (they do keep notes so they probably saw how many presentations we've done!) and said they would not even offer us an encore package offer!  We would never buy direct from the developer now if we ever wanted to add more timeshare and we're fine with our one week.  

And we do like the TUG website and all the helpful information from the experts & members!  Our TUG membership has always been very useful and helpful!


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Oct 24, 2021)

jimdpaulk said:


> At one time we owned 5 timeshares for many years, and besides the value benefits mentioned here, there are other benefits as well. We sold all of our timeshares so that our heirs would not have to deal with them when age and health issues caught up with us.
> With our timeshares, we traveled to places that we would never have gone without them like Costa Rica and the Cayman Islands to mention a couple. Then the big one, we not only took our kids but grandkids along on vacations that we would never had done without owning timeshares. We took friends and neighbors with us which we would never have done without them. If I ur grandkids had to go somewhere, the first thing that they did was to come over to our house and research timeshare availability. They loved timesharing. Two took their honeymoons to timeshares.
> Whenever we said that we were going anywhere, they would say immediately, we want to go too. Think, would you want to go on a vacation with your grandparents? They loved Hawaii and Mexico, but Daytona Beach was great too.
> 
> These were rewards that we would never have enjoyed without owning timeshares. We could afford them, but that’s important, make sure that you can. Then begin Strengthening Relationships, big benefit. Jim


@jimdpaulk Love this...thanks for sharing! The memories that you have built with the different generations of your family are priceless.  Love your comment about youngster WANTING to go on trips with their grandparents!


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 24, 2021)

Without Timeshares I doubt that we would have traveled Downunder 4 times in 10 years. This included trips to Fiji, Rotorua (twice), Pahia/Bay of Islands, Sydney (twice), Tasmania (twice), Coffs Harbour, and Melbourne. We also used timeshares to visit Dublin, Fife Scotland, Normandy, and Paris. Then there are the trips to British Columbia, Mexico, Hawaii, the entire West Coast, Yellowstone (twice), Utah, Arizona, etc.


----------



## marmite (Oct 24, 2021)

GLobbins57 said:


> ... I believe people are doing it for some reason. There must be a reason. Is it less expensive than VRBO, Expedia, etc.? Are there enough perks to justify the trouble? Why are you going though all of this to vacation for a few weeks a year? There has to be a value proposition. What is it?


I could tell you about all the great vacations I had in timeshares, and there have been many. What everyone else has said about the size of the units, and being able to be generous with gifting vacations to family members, all true.  The ability to consistently book 4*+ resorts in beautiful locations, all true.

My take on the value proposition you mention...  If you can make your travel plans early, and choose what you're going to own carefully (and at the right price), a timeshare _is the ultimate travel hack_. Paying $800 for a week where the villas are $800 a night?*  Yes please! 

*YMMV


----------



## l0410z (Oct 25, 2021)

There is no one size fits all so you must educate yourself on the industry, how you enjoy vacationing and realize everything changes over time so it is a continuous process.  Let me add you need to work hard, be flexible and at times lucky.  If this hasn’t scared you,  a timeshare might be right four you.  In 25 years I have purchased 6 resale timeshares and sold 4.  Of the 4 I sold, all but 1 (gave away), the  rest I recouped what I paid or more.    I am looking for another so I will then own 3.  I now only own Marriott’s and only purchase platinum.  Two we will use or rent, and 1 is a pure trader (we will never use).  There are plenty of timeshare you can get for free. Just make sure you can use them to vacation the way you enjoy vacationing in the quality and season you enjoy going.  I personally do not mind spending money on a resale but I do so knowing what I am looking to do and reasonably comfortable I will recoup most or some of my money upon resale.  It isn’t easy owing a timeshare and while my family we tell you they love timeshares, they are clueless the effort it takes.  Last, I have been a TUG member for 16 years, you are at the right place to educate yourself.


----------



## wrk2travelalot (Oct 27, 2021)

I am a TUG member and have owned timeshares for over 30 years.   My family and I have se


GLobbins57 said:


> I have never purchased a timeshare. It seems like an intentionally complex system of points, date rigidity, and endless fees. I'm considering it, because I believe people are doing it for some reason. There must be a reason. Is it less expensive than VRBO, Expedia, etc.? Are there enough perks to justify the trouble? Why are you going though all of this to vacation for a few weeks a year? There has to be a value proposition. What is it?


----------



## wrk2travelalot (Oct 27, 2021)

marmite said:


> I could tell you about all the great vacations I had in timeshares, and there have been many. What everyone else has said about the size of the units, and being able to be generous with gifting vacations to family members, all true.  The ability to consistently book 4*+ resorts in beautiful locations, all true.
> 
> My take on the value proposition you mention...  If you can make your travel plans early, and choose what you're going to own carefully (and at the right price), a timeshare _is the ultimate travel hack_. Paying $800 for a week where the villas are $800 a night?*  Yes please!
> 
> *YMMV





wrk2travelalot said:


> I am a TUG member and have owned timeshares for over 30+years.   My family and I have seen the world.  It is too easy to put off taking vacations but if you have to pay a maintenance fee then you will plan for the vacation.  I agree with other TUG members there is no price for memories.  TUG is an excellent way to learn how to buy on the secondary market cheaply.  Yes, you can rent but there is a special group of being an owner.
> Timesharing is like learning to use the internet..remember when we had dial up.AOL...but once you learn the systems-there is a whole world to discover!!  Intervalworld is for me a little easier to navigate than RCI. Timeshares let my children learn about different cultures as the staff at the TS resorts seem more vested in answering questions and sharing information about the area.  There is more a family and friend atmosphere than transient as you get in a hotel.  We learned much about TS over the yesrs and yes, when we were in our youth-we went to one of those presentations and bought on the primary market--but we learned--and our son grew up at that resort when we were not exchanging to see the world.  Now that we are older and retired, we now go to the same resort 2-4 times per year. Everyone knows us and we have seen the staff's families grow up.  Many of us come at the same time-so you make TS friends and exchange stories.  A hotel visit just is not the same.  Done right on the secondary market, a TS with a Right to Use end point and a capped increase in maintenance fees can be the key to a special world of discovery!


----------



## RunCat (Oct 27, 2021)

NHpauls said:


> Ok, I’ll add my 2 cents.  ... I also love “repeat” vacations: I know the place, the exact unit, I know exactly what to expect.



Our family has really enjoyed the "repeat" vacations.  For years, it was an annual trip to the Welk Resort in Escondido during the summer.  That summer trip morphed to a Thanksgiving trip at the Northstar Lodge at Thanksgiving while my oldest was attending the University of NV (Reno).  In 2020/2021, my wife and I enjoyed numerous weekend trips to the Welk Resort in Breckenridge (about 9 times so far).  It is nice showing up  and knowing most of the employees on a first name basis.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 27, 2021)

NHpauls said:


> I also love “repeat” vacations: I know the place, the exact unit, I know exactly what to expect.  We bought timeshares in places we love to go to every year and units where we feel very relaxed.



The reason why I owned only Fixed Week/Fixed Units the last 8-10 years of my TimeSharing experience...

George


----------



## GLobbins57 (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks to everyone who took the time to reply here. I am becoming more familiar with the systems and potential value. It's a learning curve for sure.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 29, 2021)

KimmieM said:


> @GLobbins57  Last minute rentals can be a bargain if your flexible with travel plans. Most last minute rentals are priced below the the cost of maintenance fees.


Last minute RCI reservations can also be big bargains -- luxury vacation condos at Motel 6 & Super 8 rates.

We've come to count on those because our 1 remaining timeshare (a triennial) generates so few points (only 16*,*333 per year).

Even so, we managed to line up three _-- 3 --_ January 2022 back-to-back-to-back timeshare reservations, 1 in Orlando FL plus 1 in Kissimmee FL & 1 more in North Myrtle Beach SC.

For Orlando, we swung a 2BR unit at WorldMark Orlando Kingstown Reef, checking in Jan. 15.  That was 7*,*500 points + exchange fee, taking advantage of RCI's _7-Night Reservations For 10,000 Points & Below_ category.  As RCI Platinum customers, we requested _Resort Upgrade_ on that reservation which, if it comes through, will get us a 2BR unit for the same week at Vacation Village At Parkway instead of Kingstown Reef.  It's not that we think of VVP as upscale compared with Kingstown Reef, just that if we're already at VVP (if the upgrade comes through) then we might not have to check out & back in at the end of the week, instead just staying in the VVP unit we'll already be occupying & avoiding the 6-hour limbo period between 10AM check-out & 4PM check-in on Jan. 22.

For check-in Jan. 22 in Kissimmee, we took advantage of a special offer extended to Vacation Village owners -- $159 for a week in a 1BR full-kitchen unit at Vacation Village At Parkway.  For some reason that counts as an exchange reservation, even though no points are involved, so we put in for a Platinum _Unit Upgrade_ which (if it comes through) will get us a 2BR unit that week at no added cost.  Upgrade is not guaranteed, but we're optimistic.

For North Myrtle Beach, we grabbed a _Bonus Week_ reservation to stay 7 nights in a 2BR unit at Club Wyndham Ocean Boulevard for $290*.*08 (including tax), checking in Jan. 29.

So we have Platinum upgrade requests pending for 2 of our 3 reserved weeks.  The only time we put in for a _Unit Upgrade_ request previously, it came through. That was for Vacation Village At Parkway in January 2021, when our 1BR reservation got upgraded to 2BR about a week before our scheduled check-in date.  Vacation Village At Parkway is such a large timeshare resort with so many units that it doesn't seem like it would be such a stretch for the upgrades to come through again this January.  We're not counting on it, but we won't be surprised to get 1 or both.  Wouldn't that be something ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 19, 2022)

> For check-in Jan. 22 in Kissimmee, we took advantage of a special offer extended to Vacation Village owners -- $159 for a week in a 1BR full-kitchen unit at Vacation Village At Parkway.  For some reason that counts as an exchange reservation, even though no points are involved, so we put in for a Platinum _Unit Upgrade_ which (if it comes through) will get us a 2BR unit that week at no added cost.  Upgrade is not guaranteed, but we're optimistic.


Upgrade came through.  We reserved 1BR but we’re getting 2BR next week.

With that upgrade, Platinum has paid for itself for another year.

Is this a great country or what ?

— Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

